# Lord Citrine



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A couple of shots of one of 3 bulk colliers built on the Clyde at Govan for the old Central Electricity Generating Board in 1985 showing her launch and after drydocking pre-trials.
Sisters were SIR CHARLES PARSONS and LORD HINTON.All are still sailing,one I think under new ownership.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Fairfield said:


> A couple of shots of one of 3 bulk colliers built on the Clyde at Govan for the old Central Electricity Generating Board in 1985 showing her launch and after drydocking pre-trials.
> Sisters were SIR CHARLES PARSONS and LORD HINTON.All are still sailing,one I think under new ownership.


Hi Fairfield
is all right SIR CHARLES PARSONS and LORD HINTON are under the same
name of LOTHIAN SHIPPING .
LORD CITRINE became ATLANTIC LORD- then SIDER BAY and now is
under chinese owners with the name of JIN BIN
hello
GP


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks indeed for that information.Glad they are definitely still around.


----------

